
"Quantum Water" Discovered in Carbon Nanotubes - hoag
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26319/
======
wladimir
"A new quantum state of water found in carbon nanotubes ... could have
important implications for life"

Important implications for life... I guess that's an understatement of what
would happen to life if our water molecules were replaced by all trendy
Quantum Water :)

~~~
phlux
That is a fantastic brand name. Water marketed to geeks and techs

"Quantum Water now with 10% more Radicals, Free!"

"Quantum Water, if you're low on Gluons - give us a try!"

"Quantum Water - put a little Strange in your diet!"

------
gallerytungsten
I found this part interesting:

"Biologists have long known that flow through these channels is orders of
magnitude greater than conventional fluid dynamics predicts."

It sounds like they're talking about a fluid dynamics equivalent of
superconductivity.

~~~
hoag
Agreed: that's exactly the part that caught my eye too, although I didn't
think of the analogy to superconductivity. Good call!

